# Making Marines - A Drill Instructor Story



## Ravage (Feb 6, 2012)

Marine Drill Instructors - those who scare the living shit out of me....


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Feb 6, 2012)

lol! try having three in your face for three months on end! still can't smell hand sanitizer or look at flip flops without hearing a DI yelling in the back of my head. tip for those that might not know: wanna spot a poser claiming to be a Marine? ask him for his boot camp plt number and DI's, he can't remember he's a FUCKING LIAR. Never met a Marine that didn't remember his plt. number and all his DI's names.

For the record mine was 2nd BN, Fox Co, plt.2001 with Senior Drill Instructor Ssgt. Wright, and Drill Instructors Ssgt. Zamora and Sgt. Tucker, PAIN IS LOVE!


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 6, 2012)

My son had 3 DIs.  I met them all at graduation.  2 of them were really nice...the other 2 scared the living hell out of me..and that was in just a brief meeting.  Cant imagine 13 weeks with them.


----------



## CDG (Feb 6, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> My *son had 3 DIs*. I met them all at graduation.* 2 of them* were really nice...*the other 2* scared the living hell out of me


 
Not so much with the math I see.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 6, 2012)

Pffft..whoops..4.  That should have been 4.  There was the SDI Patino, Ssgt Sebkhana(sp),Sgt Hollowell and Sgt Brown.  Hollowell and Brown were the scary ones!


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 7, 2012)

2nd BN, Golf Co., Plt 2048, Sgt McFadden, Sgt Pirtle, and Sgt Rodriquez.  Hahaha.  They definitely made my life interesting for a little while.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 7, 2012)

LOL D, Ill bet!  My son is FB friends with 2 of his DIs, which cracks me up.  ;)


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 7, 2012)

3rd BN, India Co, 3078 Plt, SSGT Rooks, Sgt Taylor, Sgt Schwensen, Sgt Anderson.  Schwensen was a short Recon muscle.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 7, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> LOL D, Ill bet! *My son is FB friends with 2 of his DIs*, which cracks me up. ;)


 
I respected the hell out of my DIs (SSgt Louder & Sgt Salinas), but I had/have zero interest in seeing them again. Too many bad memories. I did run into SSgt Louder at the CP PX 1988-89 timeframe. I kept it as polite as possible and bailed ASAP. Must be a kinder & gentler boot camp than I remember... 

What, no other 1st Bn Marines here?!?  Platoon 1088, graduated 14 November 1985. Back before all graduations were on Fridays.

Our barracks was one of the few recruit-accessible places from which you could see the civilian world.  From the windows on one side of the 2nd & 3rd decks, you could see a bridge off in the distance.  I remember standing there while on firewatch and seeing the headlights of the vehicles going over the bridge and wondering what they were doing in the "outside world".


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Feb 7, 2012)

0699 said:


> *I respected the hell out of my DIs (SSgt Louder & Sgt Salinas), but I had/have zero interest in seeing them again.* Too many bad memories. I did run into SSgt Louder at the CP PX 1988-89 timeframe. I kept it as polite as possible and bailed ASAP. Must be a kinder & gentler boot camp than I remember...
> 
> What, no other 1st Bn Marines here?!?  Platoon 1088, graduated 14 November 1985. Back before all graduations were on Fridays.
> 
> Our barracks was one of the few recruit-accessible places from which you could see the civilian world. From the windows on one side of the 2nd & 3rd decks, you could see a bridge off in the distance. I remember standing there while on firewatch and seeing the headlights of the vehicles going over the bridge and wondering what they were doing in the "outside world".


 
Ssgt.Zamora (Now gunny I think) never smiled but always had us laughing, was tough as hell, and taught all of us the most while being a true "I'm gonna kill you at any moment" sort of DI, he's about the only one I'd have liked to meet again. Sgt.Tucker, I'll hate him forever lol! We were his first plt as a DI so he did overkill on thrashing and less on actually teaching us to be Marines. Recall they actually sent him home for two weeks so we didn't have him during the crucible cause he kept making us late for classes and stuff since he was too busy thrashing us lol!


----------

